
Why JSON doesn't support comments - talles
https://plus.google.com/+DouglasCrockfordEsq/posts/RK8qyGVaGSr
======
mcherm
> Suppose you are using JSON to keep configuration files, which you would like
> to annotate. Go ahead and insert all the comments you like. Then pipe it
> through JSMin before handing it to your JSON parser.﻿

Excellent advice... except that it isn't built that way. The tool _that
someone else built_ reads a JSON configuration file instead of a "JSON-after-
running-through-JSMin" file. I can't change that. So I either have to build
some complex deployment tool that reads config files from somewhere else then
copies them over (piping through JSMin) to the server to be executed, OR ban
comments. And the second one is much simpler.

